# I just bought a Blue Arowana.



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I look every where and found River Wonders selling blue arowanas for much less than other local pet stores and even less than other online stores. I got it for $185.00 plus $59.00 for shipping. Shipping was great, it was Real fast. The package was great, there was no way that the fish would die during shipping. The fish is 12" long and has nice fins and looks very healthy overall - no dropsy eyes. This fish would run for $400.00 at my local fish store for even a smaller size, but at River Wonders, I got myself a great deal!! I recommend Riverwonders.com for anyone else who would like to get a blue arowana or other fishes at a discount price.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Your aware its just a black aro from a different location right?

But if your happy with your fish then its all good!

Arowana are great fish to keep if your lucky enough to have a tank big enough to house them


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> Your aware its just a black aro from a different location right?
> 
> But if your happy with your fish then its all good!
> 
> Arowana are great fish to keep if your lucky enough to have a tank big enough to house them


not true, theyre the same thing.
when black arowanas are small theyre black and white but when they get bigger they turn blue thats why theyre also known as the blue arowana.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, blacks and blues are just the same fish!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

That's awesome! Post some pics of your set-up when you get the chance.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'll post some pictures up when the fish is doing better. Right now the fish is having a hard time adjusting to the pH. The tail fin is ripped in the middle and the two long appendages on the pelvic fins are lost (damn it was so long and pretty too!!). My pH is at 7.4, I heard that the blue arowanas are not as hardly as the jardini and silvers - this may prove to be true.


----------

